# UPS + Porton electrico?



## seaarg (Jul 22, 2011)

Tengo un amigo con un porton electrico que no tiene posibilidades de abrirse manualmente y quiere ponerle una UPS comprada.

VIVALDI
Fases: 1
HP 0.33
Hz 50
Volt 220
RPM 1400
AMP 2.5
Reductor 2.8

Esto esta en la etiqueta del motor. O sea, segun yo 550 W de consumo.

Podria simplemente comprar una ups de 600W y listo (bateria interna: 12v 7A) como para que le dure unos minutos de funcionamiento.

Mis preguntas son:

1)- No conozco mucho de alterna. ¿Es correcto mi calculo? (220x2.5)
2)- Que ustedes sepan... la UPS aguanta el pico de consumo de un motor al arranque? (que obviamente no seran 550W)

Mi duda es que la ups se apague por el pico de consumo... o peor, se queme.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2011)

1 En principio si que es correcto suponiendo un factor de potencia 1
2 Ese es el problema, el pico del arranque, necesitas algo que lo soporte, hay que ves si la ups lo soporta o no osea leer el manual


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira no creo que la ups se banque el correntaso inicial que necesita el motor y segundo con una bateria de 12v/7Ah no te va a alcanzar ni para hacerle cosquillas. 
Vos mismo imaginate que cuando ves motores grandes, en el primer arranque hacen bajar la tension de toda la casa por unos segundos. 
Creo que la idea de una ups no es viable, hay ups que se bancan mucha potencia pero de seguro saldra muy caro, por eso lo no viable.

Saludos

PD: ademas que esos 600w que dice la ups deben ser en un pico de unos 10ms.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 22, 2011)

A leer sobre factor de potencia entonces, asi aprendo.

Por lo de la bateria, supuse que 12v x 7A = 84W x 1 hora, por tanto iba a poder dar 550W por algunos minutos. (siempre y cuando la bateria tenga una resistencia interna tal que le permita entregar tanta corriente junta)

Excelente. Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira creo, si no me equivoco que lo maximo que entrega un bateria de 12v / 7ah son unos 15A. Lo se porque una vez con el tester no se como hice que en la medicion de amperimetro 10A puse en corto los bornes y lo que midio fue unos 15A aprox, obvio que los cables del tester se derritieron y empezaron a largar humo.
Entonces nostros tenemos que con una de 12v 7ah lo maximo que obtendras son unos 15A o 180w, cosa muy poco recomendable ponerla al limite ya que acortas drasticamente su tiempo de vida.
Fijate sino le podes poner una bateria de mayor amperaje tipo 12v 18ah o poner dos baterias en paralelo o en serie, que se yo fijate, las baterias estan caras.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Jul 22, 2011)

Gracias! le voy a recomendar que: o no lo haga, o lo haga con una bateria de auto. Estara en su riesgo volar todo


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Estaria bueno que alguien mas, ademas de mi, de su opinion. Pero si te pones a sacar numero vas a ver que es muy poca la potencia dada por una bateria de 12v 7ah, como para hacer arrancar con motor de 500w, que ademas posee una carga que es el porton en si, y al estar con una carga mayor va a ser el amperaje consumido.
Yo digo no, para al menos no quedarnos con las manos vacias. Si tenes un taladro de  500w (cualunques), con una pinza amperimetrica o un tester en la escala de 10A, en serie con el taladro, ver cual es el consumo inicial. De todas formas se que no es lo mismo el motor de un taladro al de un porton, el del porton es muchisimo mas grande. Pero bueno, creo que es una buena idea para ver cual seria el amperaje requerido al comienzo.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Jul 22, 2011)

El problema es que no tengo acceso a dicho porton. Era una consulta que un amigo me hizo para ver si es posible y no le supe responder 

De todos modos casi que estoy de acuerdo con vos. Esa bateria tan chica no creo que pueda tirar tantos amperes juntos.

Por otro lado, mi amigo me cuenta que su porton da unas 10 vueltas de motor antes de enganchar la cortina y hacer fuerza. (tiene como un "punto muerto" digamos) De esta forma, no seria tan grande el consumo de arranque.

Mi sugerencia para el fue: Si te da la plata, compra. Si sirve excelente, Si no sirve te queda la ups para la compu y si revienta bueno.... una lastima


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaja! el tema si se revienta es que no te reviente la cabeza a vos

Saludos


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 23, 2011)

el motor es de 0.33hp, lo que son unos 242W a plena carga, eso es con un porton que pese el maximo que  indique la hoja de datos del motor, o sea, si el motor es para un porton de 300Kg y consume 0.33HP, si el porton tiene 100Kg no va a consumir constante mucho mas de 0.11Hp, que son maso 80W, asi que ya en movimiento, tenes bateria para mas de 1hora.
ahora, el arranque, normalmente esos portones usan motores a escobillas del tipo asincronicos, y casi todos tienen una funcion de "arranque y parada suaves", si habilitas esa funcion a lo mas lento posible, es posible que el motor no consuma un pico mayor a 150W durante el arranque, por lo tanto en muy posible que funcione.

edit:
ahora leo que no es un porton, sino una CORTINA!!! son cosas muy distintas, la cortina no tiene la funcion de arranque y parada suave, y la mayoria de las veces es con un motor sincronico, los cuales tienen un consumo nominal de 10 veces el consumo normal durante el arranque, ahi, si creo que no te va a andar.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 24, 2011)

Gracias Marcelo,

Ya le pasa la infomacion que me brindaron a mi amigo para que tome su decision. a partir de ahi veremos. Si funciona y no revienta vuelvo y les cuento.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 25, 2011)

Bueno, meramente informativo:

Mi amigo compro la ups. Funciono 1 vez con este porton cortina. A partir de ahi cada vez que lo intentaba la ups protegia por sobrecarga daba una alarma y cortaba.

Por lo tanto, mi amigo tiene una linda ups en la compu ahora. Que quede esta informacion para quien se le ocurra lo mismo


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 25, 2011)

sin funciono una vez tiene que funcionar siempre.

yo en mi casa por los problemas de cortes de luz tengo una ups de 500W, la cual la conecto a la bateria de mi auto y directamente a la linea de mi casa ( siempre cortando la termica que me une a la red electrica) tenia un problema similar al tratar de encender el televisor, ya que el desmagnetizador me hacia saltar la proteccion de la ups, lo solucioné colocando una bateria de 5 capacitores de 4700uF x 25V directamente soldados al pin central del transformador de la ups y a los surtidores de los mosfet.

otra cosa, en mi caso mi ups es con transformador smps, que eleva a 320Vdc y luego un puente H que genera la alterna, son muy livianas y silenciosas, tambien las hay con transformador de nucleo de hierro y trabaja directamente a 50Hz.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 25, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> lo solucioné colocando una bateria de 5 capacitores de 4700uF x 25V directamente soldados al pin central del transformador de la ups y a los surtidores de los mosfet.



Buen dato, muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Bueno, meramente informativo:
> 
> Mi amigo compro la ups. Funciono 1 vez con este porton cortina. A partir de ahi cada vez que lo intentaba la ups protegia por sobrecarga daba una alarma y cortaba.
> 
> Por lo tanto, mi amigo tiene una linda ups en la compu ahora. Que quede esta informacion para quien se le ocurra lo mismo



Amigo, tienes forma de cambiar la relacion de la caja reductora? x ejem colocar una polea o engrane mas pequeño en el motor.-


----------



## seaarg (Jul 26, 2011)

No, eso seria una opcion pero no, ya que era simplemente una pregunta que me hicieron y no supe responder. El dueño del porton no creo que se ponga a cambiar tanto jeje. Gracias igualmente.


----------

